# Post your Toothbrush.



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I will in a bit. :crazy:


----------



## principii (Jul 9, 2009)

Seriously - ?! :blushed:

This picture was taken a couple days ago. And yes, that's my daughter. And yes, she's outside. And YES, that IS my toothbrush.

Ugh.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

awwwwww, what a cute little darling, makes me wanna squeeze her :happy:

she should have a sign over somewhere saying "*name*, melting one cold NT heart at a time"


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## principii (Jul 9, 2009)

You guys are the BEST! I am just smiling, laughing - these made my day. :laughing: Thank you SO MUCH! Ohhh. *lub dub* roud:

PS ... the more hilarious thing... Dad's an INTJ! LOL!...


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

i look forward to seeing all of your toothbrushes since i have a weird fetish for them


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry, kind of a small pic but this is mine. Colgate MaxFresh


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Colgate Wave - but i always get a pink one roud:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

My toothbrush (which must always be pink, I might note) says Colgate, but I can't find one on the Colgate website that looks like it. Which tells me that it's old, and I need to buy a new one. EEW.  (I thought I bought it last semester, so that's weird...)


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

My mom just stockpiles them. I swear we have about 50 in the cupboard :laughing: I hardly ever change mine, though. They just never really wear out, so I kinda forget that that might be gross to have it so long :crazy:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> My mom just stockpiles them. I swear we have about 50 in the cupboard :laughing: I hardly ever change mine, though. They just never really wear out, so I kinda forget that that might be gross to have it so long :crazy:


My mom does the same thing. The only time we ever really remember to change them is if it gets lost or dropped in the toilet. Which happens quite often in this house, actually. :tongue:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Starry!!!! :angry: (a.k.a. alizée)

If you think you can get away with creating a thread like this, you're wrong, My Dear. Wrong!

I am going to get the next flight off this continent, knock on your door, and throw a drink in your face.

..........then do you want to get some coffee?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hooded Knight said:


> Starry!!!! :angry: (a.k.a. alizée)
> 
> If you think you can get away with creating a thread like this, you're wrong, My Dear. Wrong!
> 
> ...


My dearest Joe,

I will be more considerate next time and make you a thread for your feet fetish. This one went out to munchies ( I guess..)

Now how about some tiramisu with that coffee :happy:

Starry ~♥♥


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I think this picture makes it look a lot cooler :tongue:. Damn deceptive marketers.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I think my toothbrush pwns


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

sunshine said:


> My mom does the same thing. The only time we ever really remember to change them is if it gets lost or dropped in the toilet. Which happens quite often in this house, actually. :tongue:


how do you loose a toothbrush


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> I think my toothbrush pwns


easy on the shrooms there


----------

